# L'amour PC Mac?



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Avril 2005)

Regardez cette petite vidéo que je viens de trouver! C'est en 3D et c'est a mon gout super bien fait..

La vidéo ici (Attention très lourd 35Mo)


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

Superbe ! Super bien foutu, très marrant, et mignon comme tout.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ! Super bien foutu, très marrant, et mignon comme tout.



J'aime beaucoup ton bibi à fleurs. C'est lumineux et printanier


----------



## Freelancer (15 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ! Super bien foutu, très marrant, et mignon comme tout.



tout pareil


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Avril 2005)

Rhhhoo oui c'est tout mimi, et vachement bien modelisé! Merci pour le lien


----------



## maiwen (15 Avril 2005)

C'est trop mimiiiiiiiii  :love:  :love: 

(il est pas super gentil le mac quand meme au début ... c'est associal un mac parfois   )

et puis les ptit nordis ils sont trop chou ... 

c'est franchement bien fait


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2005)

La belle histoire


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Regardez cette petite vidéo que je viens de trouver! C'est en 3D et c'est a mon gout super bien fait..
> 
> La vidéo ici (Attention très lourd 35Mo)



En 512Ko  , j'ai eu le temps du fumer deux cigarettes avant de le voir  mais ça valait le coup d'attendre. C'est extraordinairement bien fait et, comme le dit poildep, mignon comme tout.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> En 512Ko  , j'ai eu le temps du fumer deux cigarettes avant de le voir  mais ça valait le coup d'attendre. C'est extraordinairement bien fait et, comme le dit poildep, mignon comme tout.



Fait gaffe, je veux pas etre responsable de ton cancer    :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Avril 2005)

ça m'apprendra à faire des compliments


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Aaah j'adore :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Aaah j'adore :love:



voui voui moi aussi jt'aime beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

C'est trop d'honneur


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (15 Avril 2005)

Très chouette ; très drôle.


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

Déjà bu


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu



Arff naas j'y peut rien si t'as deja tout bu


----------



## N°6 (15 Avril 2005)

Joli !  Excellent, la photo de Bilou sur le PC au début ! :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

Vraiment bien fait 
Joli, drole, bien quoi!


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Arff naas j'y peut rien si t'as deja tout bu


bien répondu 
le reste http://users.skynet.be/fa001435/


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Avril 2005)

Waaw... c'est très chouette ! 
et la 3D est bien faite !


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Avril 2005)

lol, le PC qui se colle des logos Apple vieux design


----------



## Kr!st0f (15 Avril 2005)

Trés sympa


----------



## Lio70 (15 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> lol, le PC qui se colle des logos Apple vieux design


Ouais, génial


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Superbe et très bien réalisé


----------



## theozdevil (15 Avril 2005)

Vraiment bien fait comme truc 

Et oui c encore un BELGE:love:


----------



## Imaginus (15 Avril 2005)

Ah bravo ! J'aime beaucoup le petit rejeton


----------



## chedya (16 Avril 2005)

Je l'avais deja vue, et pour cause, je suis dans la meme ecole que ce gars (qui n'y est plus vu qu'il a reussi sa derniere annee grace a cette animation). Sauf que moi je suis pas en 3D, mais en PAO   

Tres belle animation, pleine de charme.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

exellent exellent exellent... 

 :love: 

(chedya, c'est quoi ton avatar ?   )


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2005)

Splendide


----------



## rezba (16 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu



Oui, ici.  

Je te la fais Modern'Style


> Merci de faire une 'tite recherche avant de poster...


  :rateau: :bebe:


----------



## Nexka (16 Avril 2005)

Moi j'lavais pas vu   C'est trop mimi  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ici.
> 
> Je te la fais Modern'Style
> 
> :rateau: :bebe:


 :love:


----------



## chedya (16 Avril 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> (chedya, c'est quoi ton avatar ?   )



C'est une photo de moi réalisée pour mon cours de photo


----------



## Spyro (16 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu


Pareil, mais c'est toujours aussi bien


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Avril 2005)

pff il y a toujours tout de deja bu


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Je ne connaissais pas... c'est adorable. :love:
Mon homme est sur PC (pécéiste convaincu) et moi sur Mac. Inutile de dire que j'ai fait dans l'identification à donf en voyant ce petit film. :rose:  :love: :love: :love:
Merci, DJ_FoX


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connaissais pas... c'est adorable. :love:
> Mon homme est sur PC (pécéiste convaincu) et moi sur Mac. Inutile de dire que j'ai fait dans l'identification à donf en voyant ce petit film. :rose:  :love: :love: :love:
> Merci, DJ_FoX


 Pareil  je préférerais qu'il soit Mac user malgré tout :love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

welcome to ze club :love:  


			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> lol, le PC qui se colle des logos Apple vieux design


c'est le passage que j'ai trouvé le plus mignon moi aussi :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connaissais pas... c'est adorable. :love:
> Mon homme est sur PC (pécéiste convaincu) et moi sur Mac. Inutile de dire que j'ai fait dans l'identification à donf en voyant ce petit film. :rose:  :love: :love: :love:





			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pareil  je préférerais qu'il soit Mac user malgré tout



Pfff, savez pas vous y prendre, ma copine, elle, depuis que le G5 est à la maison, elle a abandonné aussi sec la soufflerie qui lui servait de PC à un sort ingrat


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Avec un G5 tu peux même convaincre le pape d'accepter les femmes prêtres :love:
Mais bon, il a le super Vaio de la morkitu :mouais: et avec mon petit iBook je ne fais pas trop le poids  d'autant plus qu'il préfère le noir ou l'alu au blanc.

Résultat, avant de déménager, je m'achète un Alu et on passe aux choses sérieuses.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Résultat, avant de déménager, je m'achète un Alu et on passe aux choses sérieuses.



*Ça me paraît être une bonne résolution*


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

moi j'essaie déjà de lui faire acheter un iPod et un Mac Mini :love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Idem, le Mac mini ça le tente... vais tout faire pour qu'il craque. La suite dans trois mois lorsque une macounette et son iBook auront déménagé en Gelbique.  :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> C'est une photo de moi réalisée pour mon cours de photo




pourquoi on m'a envoyer ton post ?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Idem, le Mac mini ça le tente... vais tout faire pour qu'il craque. La suite dans trois mois lorsque une macounette et son iBook auront déménagé en Gelbique.  :love:




tu nous montera le resultat final de cette union  ?     


tres chouette la video  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu nous montera le resultat final de cette union  ?


Bien sûr, j'ai même une photo dans mon portemonnaie, tiens...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Idem, le Mac mini ça le tente... vais tout faire pour qu'il craque. La suite dans trois mois lorsque une macounette et son iBook auront déménagé en Gelbique.  :love:


 Ah oui ?  tu vas habiter où ? cool ça... Tiens nous au courant et on fera des AES :love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ?  tu vas habiter où ? cool ça... Tiens nous au courant et on fera des AES :love:


Louvain-la-Neuve, si tout va bien dès la mi-août :love: 
Pour les AES, j'suis partante bien sûr


----------



## chedya (16 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi on m'a envoyer ton post ?  :rose:



La tu m'en demande de trop


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

je viens d'avoir un explication, non merci


----------



## theozdevil (16 Avril 2005)

Tu habite où Chedya????
Namur ou dans les alentours 
En temps que Belge étudiant a Namur je peu bien te demander sa :rose:


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Tu habite où Chedya????
> Namur ou dans les alentours
> En temps que Belge étudiant a Namur je peu bien te demander sa :rose:



tout de suite  on ta aussi envoyer le lien ?


----------



## theozdevil (16 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout de suite  on ta aussi envoyer le lien ?



Heu nanana du tout ta qu'a me le filler si tu veux


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Heu nanana du tout ta qu'a me le filler si tu veux




je donne pas au traître  on verra quand tu aura écouter ta soeur


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

Vas soigner cette vilaine orthographe, arrête d'ennuyer mon frère et pollue pas les threads  :rateau:

...Sinon...

Garre ! 

:love:


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ...Sinon...
> 
> Garre !
> 
> :love:



même pas peur  :love:


----------



## chedya (16 Avril 2005)

C'est normal que je ne comprenne pas tout?   

Un petit mot d'explication ca ne serait pas de refus   

sinon j'habite pas a namur mais j'y kote, plus precisement pres de parc, et tous les matin, je prend mon courage a deux mains pour 20 minutes de marche pour aller a l'ecole    

Voila et c'est promis j'arrete le hors sujet


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal que je ne comprenne pas tout?
> 
> Un petit mot d'explication ca ne serait pas de refus




c'est du langage codé entre homme, tu peu pas comprendre


----------



## theozdevil (16 Avril 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal que je ne comprenne pas tout?
> 
> Un petit mot d'explication ca ne serait pas de refus
> 
> ...



Je suis juste un simple etudiant a Namur qui n'abite pas namur voila tout lol 

Merci pour tes info :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis juste un simple etudiant a Namur qui n'abite pas namur voila tout lol
> 
> Merci pour tes info :love:




tu a oublier de lui demander son numéro de tel


----------



## chedya (16 Avril 2005)

:mouais:  Voila j'ai tout peur maintenant.


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  Voila j'ai tout peur maintenant.



faut pas avoir peur, il est tout gentil theozdevil (sinon tu te plaint a ça soeur  )


----------



## theozdevil (16 Avril 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  Voila j'ai tout peur maintenant.


T'inquiete pas je mort pas encor et surtout pas les filles


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> sinon j'habite pas a namur mais j'y *kote*, plus precisement pres de parc, et tous les matin, je prend mon courage a deux mains pour 20 minutes de marche pour aller a l'ecole


ahhh comme c'est mignon le belge :love:


----------



## theozdevil (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ahhh comme c'est mignon le belge :love:



Mais quesque tu t'imaginais que l'on étais des bêtes ferosse sans coeur.
NON MAIS FRANCHEMENT:love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Mais quesque tu t'imaginais que l'on étais des bêtes ferosse sans coeur.
> NON MAIS FRANCHEMENT:love:


Mon compagnon est belge, donc t'inquiète, je vous connais.    :love:
Je faisais allusion à l'expression "kote" je trouve ça mignon.


----------



## theozdevil (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mon compagnon est belge, donc t'inquiète, je vous connais.    :love:
> Je faisais allusion à l'expression "kote" je trouve ça mignon.


Bien le bonjour a ton compagnon alors.
qu'est ce que tu croi on est mimi mais pas tous


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour a ton compagnon alors.
> qu'est ce que tu croi on est mimi mais pas tous




comment il ce dévalorise le p'tit


----------



## chedya (16 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment il ce dévalorise le p'tit



J'allais le dire


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment il ce dévalorise le p'tit


 Oh hein, toi le geek !  

:rateau:


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oh hein, toi le geek !
> 
> :rateau:




j'ai arrêter depuis 6 mois


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> C'est une photo de moi réalisée pour mon cours de photo



ho bien la photo, je pensais que c'etait la photo d'un album-cd 
:love:
en tt cas, elle est terrible...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai arrêter depuis 6 mois


 Pas sûr, pas sûr


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr, pas sûr




sois indulgente quand meme , le poooooooovre !!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

Oh hein, c'est bon, les hommes sont tous pareils (enfin presque) :rateau:


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sois indulgente quand meme , le poooooooovre !!!!




je viens de vous commander tiger belle maman :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oh hein, c'est bon, les hommes sont tous pareils (enfin presque) :rateau:




je sais pas pourquoi mais j'aime pas le (enfin presque) :rateau:


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr, pas sûr




si si très chère :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de vous commander tiger belle maman :love:


 Lèche-©


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de vous commander tiger belle maman :love:





et maintenant la fripouille me vouvoie !!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Lèche-©



c'est mal me connaître mademoiselle  j'ai d'autres spécialitées


----------

